# Picture quality on "on-demand" please help



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is my set up:
- Panasonic 65gt50
- Denon 4000
- Verizon

My question is this....when I first switch to "on-demand" picture resolution is 1080i but a few seconds later my receiver clicks and my resolution turns to 480i and and terrible to look at. Looks perfect for the first few seconds and then turns to a blurry mess. Its just really hard on the eyes :nerd: :rubeyes: and was wondering if any had this problem. I changed all the settings on the X4000 and the cable box.

Jeff


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be your internet speed is too slow to support 1080i? :dontknow:


----------

